# Top Ten "Fairy" Fictions



## Steerpike (Jun 28, 2012)

An interesting list. Notable for the inclusion of Angela Carter, who was brilliant and who is not read by many:

Graham Joyce's top 10 fairy fictions | Books | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Ireth (Jun 28, 2012)

That's a fascinating list of books I've never heard of before. Looks like they'd be worth checking out.  The "Briar Rose" book was especially intriguing, and quite timely to me. I have a Sleeping Beauty plot going on between a gay couple in one of my RPs. XD Though it's only a minor episode in a larger arc full of similar fairytale occurrences.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 28, 2012)

Ireth said:


> That's a fascinating list of books I've never heard of before. Looks like they'd be worth checking out.  The "Briar Rose" book was especially intriguing, and quite timely to me. I have a Sleeping Beauty plot going on between a gay couple in one of my RPs. XD Though it's only a minor episode in a larger arc full of similar fairytale occurrences.



Briar Rose is a good book, and worth reading. Jane Yolen is a good writer. I've never read anything by Angela Carter that wasn't very well done indeed, so that's another good one from the list


----------

